# Just found out that a barman at my local is a convicted paedophile. What to do.



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

A barman at my local got uncovered as a convicted Paedophile this week and I'm at a loss what to do. I live in a small village that he moved into about 2 years ago, he seemed ok, not the sharpest knife but ok, then on Tuesday someone posted a link on facebook about him being a paedophile complete with picture, there's been the predictable "Cut his balls off" posts but he's still in the village and I honestly don't know how to handle a chance run in with him, I could easily knock the living sh#t out of him but that would result in me being arrested.

What would you honestly do?

I don't mean the typical castrate him bull**** (much as I'd like to).

Here's the post that was on Facebook

http://www.thisisgrimsby.co.uk/lifeguard-jailed-sex-assault-girl/story-11533151-detail/story.html


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Why always Grimsby 

Do nothing. He'll already have a mob after him anyway, so looks like there'll be a new barman job opening up.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would be pretty sure his days are numbered now mate anyway.

A sensible thing to do would be boycott the pub along with all your friends family etc, they will soon bullet him when they lose trade.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Put posters up absolutely everywhere in your village and make his life a misery,same as what he did to his victims.Only AFTER it has been confirmed as 100% genuine of course.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

probably don't ask him to babysit


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Why do you feel you even have to do anything?

It's really none of your business, none more than finding out the woman in the petrol station is a convicted murderer. Yes he is a dirty peado but he has been convicted and served his sentence. He is now trying to rehabilitate and reintegrate with the community. It's not as if you have caught him working at the local nursery.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

tell the owner of the bar and insist he is let go, you don't want to be drinking your guiness with a kiddy fiddler


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Milky said:


> I would be pretty sure his days are numbered now mate anyway.
> 
> A sensible thing to do would be boycott the pub along with all your friends family etc, they will soon bullet him when they lose trade.


The landlady is a diamond and as soon as she found out he got the bullet or rather persuaded him to resign as she said he would have grounds for unfair dismissal if she sacked him as technically he'd done nothing to get himself sacked.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Mish said:


> Why do you feel you even have to do anything?
> 
> It's really none of your business, none more than finding out the woman in the petrol station is a convicted murderer. Yes he is a dirty peado but he has been convicted and served his sentence. He is not trying to rehabilitate and reintegrate with the community. It's not as if you have caught him working at the local nursery.


so you're saying you would feel comfortable letting this man pour your drinks, being in your company, knowing he has had sex with a child!!?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> Why do you feel you even have to do anything?
> 
> It's really none of your business, none more than finding out the woman in the petrol station is a convicted murderer. Yes he is a dirty peado but he has been convicted and served his sentence. He is now trying to rehabilitate and reintegrate with the community. It's not as if you have caught him working at the local nursery.


With all due respect this is a very christian view but there are some things you cannot forgive and forget and this is one of them.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

DigBick said:


> so you're saying you would feel comfortable letting this man pour your drinks, being in your company, knowing he has had sex with a child!!?


He's pulling a f*ckin pint for a grown man, he's hardly getting his jollies off!

I'm not condoning what he has done. I don't see why you think you need to do something though.

His punishment has been passed in line with the law. Are you saying that once someone commits a crime they can never be rehabilitated.

In before Mish is a peado sympathizer


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Are u gymgym in disguise


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Mish said:


> He's pulling a f*ckin pint for a grown man, he's hardly getting his jollies off!
> 
> I'm not condoning what he has done. I don't see why you think you need to do something though.
> 
> ...


Voice of reason on ukm! How rare. And agreed. And now Im out


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Milky said:


> With all due respect this is a very christian view but there are some things you cannot forgive and forget and this is one of them.


It's times like these thank make you think castration is much more humane .. no more sexual deviancy.

It is a psychological disorder IMO, however they didn't show restraint. Someone might as well just kill him. It's not like he can have much of a life anyway.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

...


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Mish said:


> He's pulling a f*ckin pint for a grown man, he's hardly getting his jollies off!
> 
> I'm not condoning what he has done. I don't see why you think you need to do something though.
> 
> ...


I dunno, mish, you're too understanding.

there is crime and there is rape and pedos. it's THAT simple. life sentence for all of them


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Start training at the gym with him


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

If you could get away with it....stab the fukcer. Preferably in the eyes so he can't see anyone again.

I'd be tempted to don a balaclava and give him a hiding only if I knew I'd get away with it....

Eye for an eye...


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Problem that the community now have is that while working he will have been "stable", being monitored and if on the register he will have visits by sex offender unit police officers to make sure he was not a risk, now with no job and having to move again due to fear of being done in the chances of him offending again are raised -thats what happens when you let these coonts live.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Theres some crimes which shouldnt and can not be forgoten about even after serving sentence...as for having a lynch mob hunting the perpetrator down..im not sure im comfortable with a kangaroo court taking maters in their own hands


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jux said:


> It's times like these thank make you think castration is much more humane .. no more sexual deviancy.
> 
> It is a psychological disorder IMO, however they didn't show restraint. Someone might as well just kill him. It's not like he can have much of a life anyway.


You dont need a penis to abuse someone mate.

Bottom line for me is he cant be trusted, how could you have a conversation involving your kids, grandkids etc in front of someone who gets there kicks from child porn ?


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Mish said:


> He's pulling a f*ckin pint for a grown man, he's hardly getting his jollies off!
> 
> I'm not condoning what he has done. I don't see why you think you need to do something though.
> 
> ...


He admitted he found children sexually attractive and came into contact with children at my local on a daily basis, just because he got punished for it doesn't mean he no longer finds children attractive


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

welbeck said:


> He admitted he found children sexually attractive and came into contact with children at my local on a daily basis, just because he got punished for it doesn't mean he no longer finds children attractive


He can't turn off those feelings. Hang the Cnut before some other poor bastard gets ruined by him.

Just like a serial killer will always have that urge.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mish said:


> He's pulling a f*ckin pint for a grown man, he's hardly getting his jollies off!
> 
> I'm not condoning what he has done. I don't see why you think you need to do something though.
> 
> ...


would you like your kids to get there quavers of him?

i give anyone a chance but these lot need shooting


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

husky said:


> Problem that the community now have is that while working he will have been "stable", being monitored and if on the register he will have visits by sex offender unit police officers to make sure he was not a risk, now with no job and having to move again due to fear of being done in the chances of him offending again are raised -thats what happens when you let these coonts live.


Police didn't know he was here and after it came to light they went to see him and as far as I can find out he was told if he was harassed then he was to contact the police. Apparently he has human rights too.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It is a psychological disorder, totally not his fault to have those feelings about children, just wired up wrong.

Acting upon them feelings however was entirely his fault castrate the Cnut and hang him from a tree!!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

DigBick said:


> I dunno, mish, you're too understanding.
> 
> there is crime and there is rape and pedos. it's THAT simple. life sentence for all of them


It's not that i'm too understanding or even tolerate his crime in slightest. My point is this, the Op said he doesn't know what he will do should he, by chance, bump into the Bunty Man and then asks us what we would do? There is an air of violence to his post and he is almost inciting us to reply with the same tone in which he writes the op.

To reiterate i do not condone rapists or peados but it is the manner in which the Op writes that i think is wrong.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Fcuk him and his feelings.

I don't pay no tax and work like a bastard to share my neighbourhood with some dirty scummy pr**k who does what he pleases with kids.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Mish said:


> It's not that i'm too understanding or even tolerate his crime in slightest. My point is this, the Op said he doesn't know what he will do should he, by chance, bump into the Bunty Man and then asks us what we would do? There is an air of violence to his post and he is almost inciting us to reply with the same tone in which he writes the op.
> 
> To reiterate i do not condone rapists or peados but it is the manner in which the Op writes that i think is wrong.


you don't condone it...thats how you feel about rapists and pedos? i don't condone smoking and drinking, but i still do them occasionally...if you ever had a kid i bet your thoughts would dramatically change dude


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> It's not that i'm too understanding or even tolerate his crime in slightest. My point is this, the Op said he doesn't know what he will do should he, by chance, bump into the Bunty Man and then asks us what we would do? There is an air of violence to his post and he is almost inciting us to reply with the same tone in which he writes the op.
> 
> To reiterate i do not condone rapists or peados but it is the manner in which the Op writes that i think is wrong.


I replied in what l thought was a reasoned manner, how ever if it was me bumped into him and felt he was some waht smug about the situation l would pretty much gaurantee loosing my temper.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

welbeck said:


> Police didn't know he was here and after it came to light they went to see him and as far as I can find out he was told if he was harassed then he was to contact the police. Apparently he has human rights too.


If the coppers didn't know he was there it would be safe to say he was no longer required to be on the offenders register,means he's been assessed and found to be "safe" by the "experts"-wouldn't fancy my kids being anywhere near him though. Our local nursery issued parents with letters last week telling them that an ex member of staff had been prosecuted for having kiddie porn-i was glad that we missed out on a place last year, as a parent one of the worse things you could imagine happening to your kid.


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

feed him a pint pot ?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

badly_dubbed said:


> Fcuk him and his feelings.
> 
> *I don't pay no tax* and work like a bastard to share my neighbourhood with some dirty scummy pr**k who does what he pleases with kids.


Expect a visit from inland revenue...


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

@husky that peado needs,that strange animal you have as your avy up his a$$ see how he likes itlol


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> Expect a visit from inland revenue...


:laugh: :beer:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> I replied in what l thought was a reasoned manner, how ever if it was me bumped into him and felt he was some waht smug about the situation l would pretty much gaurantee loosing my temper.


Well this is an entirely different situation from which the Op describes. If he is gloating or being smug then by all means have a pop. But simply walking down the street and laying into him is not the way to go about it.

The letter of the law has been followed. He served 4 years i believe, no where near longer enough but that is how it goes. This is the society in which we live and we live by the trust in which we invest in the law makers. It is a game, he played the game, the system, and in his eyes he probably feels he won by getting away with 4 years. The only reason people feel so strongly is the social stigma attached to child crimes. They are deemed worse in peoples eyes because they have been conditioned socially to be biased. If it did not have the same stigma attached to it would people be so quick to want to kill him

In b4 Mish is a peado

In b4 Mish is a peado sympathizer


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

haha geeza wont last 2 secs, hopefully it gets stabbed up, dirty nonce


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Do not order from the kids menu.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> Well this is an entirely different situation from which the Op describes. If he is gloating or being smug then by all means have a pop. But simply walking down the street and laying into him is not the way to go about it.
> 
> The letter of the law has been followed. He served 4 years i believe, no where near longer enough but that is how it goes. This is the society in which we live and we live by the trust in which we invest in the law makers. It is a game, he played the game, the system, and in his eyes he probably feels he won by getting away with 4 years. The only reason people feel so strongly is the social stigma attached to child crimes. They are deemed worse in peoples eyes because they have been conditioned socially to be biased. If it did not have the same stigma attached to it would people be so quick to want to kill him
> 
> ...


I am really really confused by your post.

SURELY we should be conditioned to hate these crimes and there perpitrators ? how could we not be ?

How the hell could there not be a stigma attatched to it ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

Gotta agree with mish, if he's served his time and he's just minding his own biz stayin away from kids then i'd leave him be, don't buy the cnut a beer next time you see him obviously but just stay the fck away.

If he's applying for jobs in a nursery school and hanging out in playgrounds then obviously it's a different story.

it's none of your business essentially


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree Mish ppl get on there high horse with peados cus there never alone but stuff like having ira supporters walking around & islamic hate groups ect ppl dont give a toss. ill stop here b4 i get into trouble


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Mish said:


> Well this is an entirely different situation from which the Op describes. If he is gloating or being smug then by all means have a pop. But simply walking down the street and laying into him is not the way to go about it.
> 
> The letter of the law has been followed. He served 4 years i believe, no where near longer enough but that is how it goes. This is the society in which we live and we live by the trust in which we invest in the law makers. It is a game, he played the game, the system, and in his eyes he probably feels he won by getting away with 4 years. The only reason people feel so strongly is the social stigma attached to child crimes. They are deemed worse in peoples eyes because they have been conditioned socially to be biased. If it did not have the same stigma attached to it would people be so quick to want to kill him
> 
> ...


Balls.

You got kids?

Now imagine applying that to the situation if it was them.

Would you still say his 4 years was suffice? I doubt it....


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am really really confused by your post.
> 
> SURELY we should be conditioned to hate these crimes and there perpitrators ? how could we not be ?
> 
> How the hell could there not be a stigma attatched to it ?


i think Mish means people are always ready to kill peados, rapists ect because everyone says the same & they think thats what everyone else wants

some of u r wayyyy to forgiving


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gorgeous_George said:


> i think Mish means people are always ready to kill peados, rapists ect because everyone says the same & they think thats what everyone else wants
> 
> some of u r wayyyy to forgiving


I want to kill them because its the right thing to do. Couldnt give a flying fu*k whayy anyone else thinkS TBH.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> Balls.
> 
> You got kids?
> 
> ...


exactly its actually quite sad ppl saying they would tolerate scum, hang em stab em kill em


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

you have been told he is a peedo, do you know that for certain, or is it just rumour?

Nothing worse than being branded one when you are not


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

pages until thread locked?

i'm going 8 max


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> I want to kill them because its the right thing to do. Couldnt give a flying fu*k whayy anyone else thinkS TBH.


i agree, i think thats what Mish was getting at, i think


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Serious question to the OP - Have you actually ever bought him a beer when getting a round at the bar ?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> Nothing worse than being branded one when you are not


you worry me


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> you worry me


No need to worry, not happened to me.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

SRS question OP, have you ever been molested by him?

gheez that was low even for me


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

You realise sexual assault is non consensual touching?

I'm not defending him but people here saying kill this guy, he touched a 13 year old girl, yeah he's an idiot and he's probably a weirdo with no social skills etc but you wanna hang a guy for what might amount to slapping a girls bum?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> You realise sexual assault is non consensual touching?
> 
> I'm not defending him but people here saying kill this guy, he touched a 13 year old girl, yeah he's an idiot and he's probably a weirdo with no social skills etc but you wanna hang a guy for what might amount to slapping a girls bum?


I dont condone killing him but l do condone not letting him near kids.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> You realise sexual assault is non consensual touching?
> 
> I'm not defending him but people here saying kill this guy, he touched a 13 year old girl, yeah he's an idiot and he's probably a weirdo with no social skills etc but you wanna hang a guy for what might amount to slapping a girls bum?


and taking photos of 17 naked children and having 25 others on his pc


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Fcuking go round an slap the dirty rotten **** up my way they would of hung the **** by now


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

It's a tough one, and I can understand where Mish is going but I think if you have to see a person on a regular basis because of where you live then your feelings may change.

I personally don't believe in "I served my time" because if you have destroyed somebodies life then a prison sentence doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> You realise sexual assault is non consensual touching?
> 
> I'm not defending him but people here saying kill this guy, he touched a 13 year old girl, yeah he's an idiot and he's probably a weirdo with no social skills etc but you wanna hang a guy for what might amount to slapping a girls bum?


Yeah wats wrong with a grown man slapping a 13 y o ass god sake ppl


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> and taking photos of 17 naked children and having 25 others on his pc


Maybe he was on 4chan and clicked the wrong image by accident... 25 times.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

rectus said:


> It's a tough one, and I can understand where Mish is going but I think if you have to see a person on a regular basis because of where you live then your feelings may change.
> 
> I personally don't believe in "I served my time" because if you have destroyed somebodies life then a prison sentence doesn't mean anything.


http://www.thisisgrimsby.co.uk/Sex-assault-lifeguard-faces-jail/story-11537918-detail/story.html

he had 1500 images and he assaulted two 8 year olds.

i'll admit that makes me change my tune


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Yeah wats wrong with a grown man slapping a 13 y o ass god sake ppl


don't be a knob, i didn't say nothing wrong with it, i said he doesn't deserve to hang if all he did was that.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

What's the limit tho a quick grope of a child is ok but having more then 2 pics is death? If someone is mentally ill enough to even think like that they shouldn't be in society


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gorgeous_George said:


> What's the limit tho a quick grope of a child is ok but having more then 2 pics is death? If someone is mentally ill enough to even think like that they shouldn't be in society


having more than 2 pics? WTF u on about? lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> What's the limit tho a quick grope of a child is ok but having more then 2 pics is death? If someone is mentally ill enough to even think like that they shouldn't be in society


so now you'd execute people for thoughts


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Yeah wats wrong with a grown man slapping a 13 y o ass god sake ppl


13 year old usually got 2 kids and a council flat these days mate


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> I agree Mish ppl get on there high horse with peados cus there never alone but stuff like having ira supporters walking around & islamic hate groups ect ppl dont give a toss. ill stop here b4 i get into trouble


Now why would you bring up the I.R.A into this.

Edited to refrain from closing thread.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> having more than 2 pics? WTF u on about? lol


Well the mouse said he changed his tune wen he found out how many pics he had of kids I'm saying where do u draw the line where they need to be killed its all or nothing there's no good reason to touch kids up but stuff like murder always has 2 sides


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Well the mouse said he changed his tune wen he found out how many pics he had of kids I'm saying where do u draw the line where they need to be killed its all or nothing there's no good reason to touch kids up but stuff like murder always has 2 sides


lol @ murder always has 2 sides.

So someone who abducts and murders say a random hitch hiker thats better because theres two sides?

And it was the fact it was two 8 year olds more than anything, thats a pattern of offending versus an isolated incident.

One is far more serious than the other


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> http://www.thisisgrimsby.co.uk/Sex-assault-lifeguard-faces-jail/story-11537918-detail/story.html
> 
> he had 1500 images and he assaulted two 8 year olds.
> 
> i'll admit that makes me change my tune


Oh sh!t. There wasn't enough information to make a judgement in the first news article posted, but that one says it all. Disgusting.

I know not to judge too quickly because I've done jury duty before and it was messed up, but it taught me a lot - it's not always clear cut as people make out. There was a guy my mum worked with who got arrested for possessing child pornography. I told her not to make a judgement before they had the facts and surprising to me, his work colleagues (male and female) all supported him, and he was he was let off. Mistakes happen.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

If he is genuinly wired up wrong, seeking to repent, engaging in all avenues of help up to and including self medication that basically destroys your sexual appetite then yes he should be supported in his path.

If he is being a sly cnut lying low waiting until his next oppertunity then upon him being caught he should be given far more than 4 yrs , he is fair game to vigilanty groups.

If he is boasting acting smug etc again fair game to one and all.

Judging a book by its cover he does look like an evil cnut who gets off on the power trips he has over the weak and invulnerable.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> I would be pretty sure his days are numbered now mate anyway.
> 
> A sensible thing to do would be boycott the pub along with all your friends family etc, they will soon bullet him when they lose trade.


Great answer milky mate 100 per cent right


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

he wont be sticking around long but atleast hes got eyes on him now. worrying thing for me would be when he buggers off to some new town where noones the wiser.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

im bowing out of this thread now we have people calling for people to be executed for their thoughts and saying the IRA are freedom fighters.

pathetic


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I think people who say "he's served his time" have no interaction with what this will do to those children for the rest of their lives... No amount of time can pay that back, ever. I'd lose my temper if I knew where he was but bleating on about what I'd do on an internet forum is pointless. I hope somebody does hurt him though because the justice system are a bunch of nonces themselves hence the **** weak sentences. 4 years for that? Should be death penalty.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> lol @ murder always has 2 sides.
> 
> So someone who abducts and murders say a random hitch hiker thats better because theres two sides?
> 
> ...


no but in some cases ie your being attacked, house robbed ect ect and you end up killing some1 cus your in srs danger, obv inocent ppl shouldnt b killed m8


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> im bowing out of this thread now we have people calling for people to be executed for their thoughts and saying the IRA are freedom fighters.
> 
> pathetic


I agree,these threads never turn out well but never imagined we would have a [email protected] claiming the IRA were freedom fighters.Ban material that.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> im bowing out of this thread now we have people calling for people to be executed for their thoughts and saying the IRA are freedom fighters.
> 
> pathetic


Well you tell use what to do with a cvnt you can never cure Cut his baws off would be to good for the cvnt mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Listen chaps l am one post from locking this, l dont want to but l am pretty pi*sed at some of the posts myself.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> im bowing out of this thread now we have people calling for people to be executed for their thoughts and saying the IRA are freedom fighters.
> 
> pathetic


ye im pathetic m8 what ****ing ever, lets c if it was you little un (heaven forbit srs) how u would feel

whatever call me pathetic, a **** whatever


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

****ing close this **** plz


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> Listen chaps l am one post from locking this, l dont want to but l am pretty pi*sed at some of the posts myself.


i've got anywhere before 8 for the win :thumb:



TG123 said:


> pages until thread locked?
> 
> i'm going 8 max


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Kill all paedos and everyone who is siding with the paedo


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

give him an application form to become a catholic priest


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TG123 said:


> probably don't ask him to babysit


lol or dont drink his special cream soda pmsl !!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

The public article is 4 years old... hardly just been uncovered ?

He has served his punishment, I dont support or agree with what he has done but people need to move on, you cannot follow him with a armed mob for the rest of his life.

You would be surpised at the number of registered sex offenders in local areas.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

My ex used to wake up screaming every night because she was abused as a kid. 20 years later and it's still ruining her life. The peado got 8 months in prison. Something's are unforgivable.

If it was me id remind him every chance I got that he was a dirty scum bag who had no place in society.


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Running Man style show with me as a weaker version of Arnie with about 3 scoops of NanoVapor in me chasing them with a ball point hammer - job done


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

lxm said:


> The public article is 4 years old... hardly just been uncovered ?
> 
> He has served his punishment, I dont support or agree with what he has done but people need to move on, you cannot follow him with a armed mob for the rest of his life.
> 
> You would be surpised at the number of registered sex offenders in local areas.


A frightening thought. When I was young, me and my mum would go to Focus Do It All and this creepy man would always approach my mum and be way too friendly. We saw him in the paper a year later after being convicted of child porn offences. I haven't put up a shelf since.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chinup said:


> Running Man style show with me as a weaker version of Arnie with about 3 scoops of NanoVapor in me chasing them with a ball point hammer - job done


whats a ball point hammer ??? you mean a ball pein hammer pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

unless you meant you would chase him with this ???










you could catch him and write all over his face pmsl


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> whats a ball point hammer ??? you mean a ball pein hammer pmsl !!!


Aye the one with a claw at the other side of it 'Get over here...........


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> unless you meant you would chase him with this ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye leave a message on him PMSL

dirty bstrds eh? the Jail is too good for them in with the other pedo scum bragging away- all safe and that


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

As a woman and a parent, *I would always prefer to know exactly where a paedophile is.*

That way, I can tell my children to stay away from them.

The far greater risk is from people who haven't yet been caught. They are continuing abuse under our noses.

These people will be relatives and supposed friends. It's far harder for a child to avoid an uncle or an old family friend that their parents trust.

Also, women who post pictures of their children online (Facebook, PoF, etc) are advertising their children to men who are looking to prey on them.

This isn't about forgiveness for me and I certainly would never condone the behaviour.

However, the barman may well have been abused himself. Having been caught and convicted, one would expect he'd received some therapy or treatment.

Also, being on the Sex Offenders Register indefinitely, there is at least some protection of children as a result.

I wouldn't have anything to do with him, personally, but he should be allowed to have a job and be left alone now.


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

animal adam said:


> My ex used to wake up screaming every night because she was abused as a kid. 20 years later and it's still ruining her life. The peado got 8 months in prison. Something's are unforgivable.
> 
> If it was me id remind him every chance I got that he was a dirty scum bag who had no place in society.


8 months getting patted on the back by other pedo's 

The sick thing is that most of these fkrs were once victims of it themselves


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> As a woman and a parent, *I would always prefer to know exactly where a paedophile is.*
> 
> That way, I can tell my children to stay away from them.
> 
> ...


I didn't read any of that, I was just looking at your boobs. You are of age right?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Also, women who post pictures of their children online (Facebook, PoF, etc) are advertising their children to men who are looking to prey on them.


So do you think that parents shouldn't post photos of their pride and joy on-line because some pedo might see them? I think the problem is blown way out of proportion.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

rectus said:


> So do you think that parents shouldn't post photos of their pride and joy on-line because some pedo might see them? I think the problem is blown way out of proportion.


I've had to tell a young mother that she was leaving her baby with a convicted sex offender (of young children) while she went to work at night. She'd been doing it for months and thought he was a really nice lad, just doing her a favour. She wasn't even paying him, he did it for free.

Trust me, I've enough experience here to tell you it really is not blown way out of proportion. Truly, they are targeted.

Oh, and I'm ancient!


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

I am about to give my view based on the fact that I am the father of 2 young girls and was brought up to know right from wrong. If you know me then you would also know that I am a chilled out individual who believes in live and let live......

however, I could not tolerate knowing that a beast was in striking distance of the things that I love the most, as ALL of my friends and associates would not either, therefore he would have to be made to leave.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

rectus said:


> So do you think that parents shouldn't post photos of their pride and joy on-line because some pedo might see them? I think the problem is blown way out of proportion.


http://blondepoker.com/forum/index.php?topic=21762.0

click the link in the first post mate for full details

a well known and respected member of this online poker community got convicted of having indecent images on his computer of children and also i think it was engaging in lewd conduct with 2 children he was in charge of

sick thing is this was a really tight poker community and about a year before the bloke started a thread: "post a picture of your kids here" thread

people knew him off the forum too and no one suspected he was a paedo and that thread of post a pic of you kids went on for tens of pages

no one couldve suspected what he was when he started that thread and everyone posted pics of there "pride and joy" on that thread at the behest of a now convicted paedophile


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

its funny that pedo's always look like pedo's


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

TG123 said:


> http://blondepoker.com/forum/index.php?topic=21762.0
> 
> click the link in the first post mate for full details
> 
> ...


I don't know what to think mate, I'm just trying to get you us on page 8 so I can launch a barrage of insults at you.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

One person I knew personally, volunteered as Treasurer for a local branch of a national charity for disabled children. His wife also held a role.

They had been offering their time for over a decade, organising events and fundraising etc.

When details came to light, it was horrifying. His wife may have been in on it and covering for him, too.

They looked like a normal middle-aged couple who'd had a disabled child.

I'd suggest if you know where these sex offenders are - Keep your eye on them, don't force them underground. You make them more dangerous to kids if you do.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

rectus said:


>


fml, i just know this thread in gonna get locked on page 9

mods i'm being insulted, lock thread quickly please :whistling:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

This is so relevant:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

rectus said:


> This is so relevant:


lol lineker you plank

within 40 seconds i'm cracking up, anyone who doen't want to watch all 27 mins just watch the first 40 seconds for for 40 seconds of comedy genius at the hands of gary lineker

brass eye was the bollox, i remember this episode, so funny


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

TG123 said:


> lol lineker you plank
> 
> within 40 seconds i'm cracking up, anyone who doen't want to watch all 27 mins just watch the first 40 seconds for for 40 seconds of comedy genius at the hands of gary lineker
> 
> brass eye was the bollox, i remember this episode, so funny


The cake episode was up there too. Got any Clarkey Cat? How about some Yellow Bentines XD


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

another 25 seconds and i'm dying :lol:

"even our most drastic measures don't work, notorious paedophile sidney cook was blasted into space to spend the rest of his life aboard a 1 man prison vessel posing no further threat to children on earth but it was revealed that an 8 year old boy was placed on board by mistake, a spokesman said 'this is the one thing we didn't want to happen' :lol: :lol:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

pedophile dressed as a school


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

rectus said:


> This is so relevant:


TV gold! Chris Morris was ahead of his time. I referenced this episode in one of my post earlier


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

rectus said:


> The cake episode was up there too. Got any Clarkey Cat? How about some Yellow Bentines XD


the good aids and bad aids one lol

he used to get ripped to shreds in the media for the programs he made, definently a comedy genius, so far ahead of his time


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

What page is it now rectus


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I just want something that makes me go really blooty. Are you the boz boz? I don't want to end up like a bloody piano dentist. Yeah but what i dont want is my arms to feel like a couple of fortnights in a bad balloon


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

jake87 said:


> pedophile dressed as a school


Remember thinking this was hilarious at time- the media thought it was shocking


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

jake87 said:


> pedophile dressed as a school


pmsl watching it now


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

how disturbing is it he used to be a lifeguard, ****ing sick thinking about all the half naked little kids that he would have been watching


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> TV gold! Chris Morris was ahead of his time. I referenced this episode in one of my post earlier


I missed but I went back, Bunty Man


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

You are a bush dodger

You are a small bean regarder

You are a una bomber

you are a nut administrator

You are a bent ref

You are the crazy world of Arthur Brown

You are a fence fole

You are a free willy

You are a chimney bottler

You are a bunty man

You are a shrub rocketeer

This is just some of the abuse that peados have to put up with :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

rectus said:


> I missed but I went back, Bunty Man


I also love the Cake episode with Bernard Manning

"one little kiddy on Cake cried all the water out his body. Think how his Mother felt. It's a f*cking disgrace!'


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Not read the whole thread but my advice is.... Leave the guy alone until you know the facts. Yes hes a convicted peadophile and yes he obviously did something to kids in the past but how do we know hes not a different person now? Murderers can reform themselves, so can gang members.... Stupid people kill other people without all the facts.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Different story in America they have "Megan's law" and last month this story hit the headlines

A grand jury in Texas has decided not to indict a father who beat to death a man he found allegedly sexually abusing his young daughter.

"Under the law, deadly force is justified to stop a sexual assault," Lavaca County District Attorney Heather McMinn said on Tuesday at a press conference announcing the grand jury's decision. "All the evidence presented by the sheriff's department and the Texas Rangers indicated that was in fact what was occurring when the victim's father arrived at the scene."

McMinn added: "The substantial amount of evidence showed that the witness statements and the father's statement and what the father had observed was in fact what had happened that day."

Jesus Mora Flores was beaten to death on June 9 in Shiner, Texas, after the 23-year-old father allegedly discovered the 47-year-old Flores in a pasture on the family's ranch on top of his 5-year-old daughter with his pants and underwear down. (News organizations, including Yahoo News, are not naming the father in order to protect the identity of his daughter.)

A witness who saw Flores-a Mexican who legally worked at the ranch-"forcibly carrying" the girl into a secluded area of the property alerted the father, who followed his daughter's screams to the pasture, pulled Flores off her, and "inflicted several blows to the man's head and neck area."

After beating Flores, the father called 911.

"I need an ambulance," the father told the dispatcher, according to 911 tapes released by police. "This guy was raping my daughter and I beat him up and I don't know what to do. This guy is fixing to die on me, man, and I don't know what to do."

"Come on! This guy is going to die on me!" he continued during the frantic, five-minute call. "I don't know what to do!"

Emergency workers, as well as the daughter's grandfather and aunt, tried to revive Flores but could not. Lavaca County Sheriff Micah Harmon said he found the distraught father crying, saying that he had not intended to kill Flores.

"He's a peaceable soul," V'Anne Huser, the father's attorney, said. "He had no intention to kill anybody that day."

The case has sparked a debate about whether the killing was justified.

"I am sure there are those ... who feel that as abominable as the actions of Flores were, he did not deserve to receive a death sentence delivered through vigilante justice," Diane Fanning wrote on Forbes.com. "If I found a man, half-naked, on top of my 5-year-old daughter, I might not have the strength to kill him. But I do know, I'd jump on his back and try to rip his eyes right out of his head."

A Time magazine reader even suggested "lifetime free passes to Disneyland" should be awarded to the father for protecting his child: "Touch a kid. Die. Done."

Local residents in Shiner-which has a population of about 2,000-supported the father, too.

"I think it was a good decision," Lamont Matthews told the Victoria (Texas) Advocate. "I would have done the same thing."

"The father has gone through enough," Gail Allen, another resident, told The Associated Press. "The little girl is going to be traumatized for life, and the father, too, for what happened. He was protecting his family. Any parent would do that."

"It's sad a man had to die," Michael James Veit said. "But I think anybody would have done that."

"In our opinion," Huser said Tuesday, "the story is over."


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I can't believe the bloke is still alive and the little girl's dad didn't kill him. I know if somebody touched my kids then they wouldn't be breathing the next hour. Anybody sticking up for the dirty fock obviously doesn't have kids.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I can see where mish is coming from. Personally as a father I think all peado's should get life, but then on the other hand if it is a relatively mild case of sex offence and a few years down the line the offender is truly sorry and trying to make amends and square his life away then I can understand why people would say leave him be.

Personally if it was me in this situation I wouldn't be too happy but there's not much you can do really. Just ensure your kids don't end up in a situation with him.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

MF88 said:


> I can't believe the bloke is still alive and the little girl's dad didn't kill him. I know if somebody touched my kids then they wouldn't be breathing the next hour. Anybody sticking up for the dirty fock obviously doesn't have kids.


and so you would leave your children without a father?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

In Poland they castrate nonse's and rapists!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> I can see where mish is coming from. Personally as a father I think all peado's should get life, but then on the other hand if it is a relatively mild case of sex offence and a few years down the line the offender is truly sorry and trying to make amends and square his life away then I can understand why people would say leave him be.
> 
> Personally if it was me in this situation I wouldn't be too happy but there's not much you can do really. Just ensure your kids don't end up in a situation with him.


This is the thing it is a spectrum. Bare in mind if an 18yr old rapes his 15yr old GF when drunk on a single occasion he can be convicted as a peadophile and placed on the sex offenders register for his entire life. Is he an idiot? Yes... Is he a sicko yeah a bit... Is he a nice guy? Probably not.. But is he a peado? No hes not really to be honest... If a grown man has sex with a 5yr old that is a peadophile plain and damn simple... But the peado thing is very much a spectrum to be honest.. And people can change depending on where they fall on it. I've actually caught up on more posts now and he does admitidly sound quite bad after all... But still wouldn't support murdering him. Having a sex offenders record isn't justification it can vary so wildly from a serial baby rapist down to a one time ass pincher you really need to be sure of the facts before the balaklavas get donned...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

welbeck said:


> A barman at my local got uncovered as a convicted Paedophile this week and I'm at a loss what to do. I live in a small village that he moved into about 2 years ago, he seemed ok, not the sharpest knife but ok, then on Tuesday someone posted a link on facebook about him being a paedophile complete with picture, there's been the predictable "Cut his balls off" posts but he's still in the village and I honestly don't know how to handle a chance run in with him, I could easily knock the living sh#t out of him but that would result in me being arrested.
> 
> What would you honestly do?
> 
> ...


Get some of the lads together and you know the rest.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

offo said:


> In Poland they castrate nonse's and rapists!


In England they give them a house and £300 per week.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> With all due respect this is a very christian view but there are some things you cannot forgive and forget and this is one of them.


agreed.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Good i hope his life is made like **** and he gets everything he deserves make hi slife hell and make him suffer every last breath of it ! stuf flike this makes me sooooo angry :death:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i an 18 yr old that sleep with a 15 year old a peado in britain the legal age is16 in other countrie it is lower such as scandinavia 15 then its ok...where is the line drawn.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

offo said:


> i an 18 yr old that sleep with a 15 year old a peado in britain the legal age is16 in other countrie it is lower such as scandinavia 15 then its ok...where is the line drawn.


Exactly.. People mature at different ages... 22 and 5 is not something I could ever see as okay its messed up but 18 and 14/15... Its pushing it but if it truly is consensual there isn't technically a lot wrong with it really... Different societies place different limits as you say. Age is important but maturity is a big factor as well.. Age is only used as the sole factor because its less interpretative and courts don't have time for millions of case by case incidents deciding maturity.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

there is a Paedophile who lives in a street near me. he was in court last month. quite worrying when its on your doorstep really.

http://chris-ukorg.org/2012/06/24/peter-jones-sandyford/


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree with Mish. I don't see why the OP is asking us what to do. It comes across like he wants us to validate his urge for violence.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

gummyp said:


> I agree with Mish. I don't see why the OP is asking us what to do. It comes across like he wants us to validate his urge for violence.





Sy. said:


> Not read through the 10 pages of macho bull****. Although from first page i'd agree with Mish tbh
> 
> If you were going to do something you would have done it already. Not come on here for our blessing.


Common sense finally

Still always amusing to see the internet's rent-a-mob ready to put work in...


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lol no one that is contemplating doing something arrest worthy posts about it on a forum, unless they are stupid.

Haven't read through the thread, but I'm guessing it is full of I'd do this and that, when actually nothing would happen.

I would leave it and not drink at the pub if I was uncomfortable. Now this is out, he will have to leave anyway as plenty of others will have a problem. I hope this is all legitimate though


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Not read through the 10 pages of macho bull****. Although from first page i'd agree with Mish tbh
> 
> If you were going to do something you would have done it already. Not come on here for our blessing.


You couldn't be further from the truth, I only found out on Tuesday having spoken to him on Monday. It's the shock of finding out that someone who I thought was "normal" turned out to have a past that makes them someone who I could never be friends or even friendly with, I feel it's one of them crimes that never goes away, no amount of time would make it any more acceptable.

Causing him physical harm isn't what I want to do, the social stigma that goes with what he's done will last a lot longer than any beating he would get, well maybe not, the problem is I just can't get my head round it


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I wonder how many blokes on here at age 16-18 slept with someone underage?

They are sex offenders and could be classed as a paedo!

Like someone else said you know about this guy, so steer clear.

It's the nursery workers with no criminal convictions who have a little gang of them are the ones to avoid.

I have kids, and if anyone touched them I would seek my vengeance; I also believe in second chances and everyone makes mistakes and should be given the chance to prove it was mistake.

If their mistake was against a relative of mine or my children obviously they deserve nothing apart from a near death experience.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> I would be pretty sure his days are numbered now mate anyway.
> 
> A sensible thing to do would be boycott the pub along with all your friends family etc, they will soon bullet him when they lose trade.


hammer nail head....

also could you please stop posting decent answers milky.....im looking for abit of love lol and everywhere i look youve got all the likes and reps 

:whistling:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

We had a new site manager start this year, seemed a real sound guy until last week he was spread across the front page because he groomed a young girl online and ****ed a whinnie the pooh teddy on cam and got her to call him daddy. Along with a treasure chest of child porn on his computer. **** only got 18 months.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Can you catch Nonse? If you've drank any pints he's poured you I'd get tested if I were you.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

OP, are you  in disguise?

YOU ARE THE LAW!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think this is him actually...


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Or this guy?


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

keep ya nose out, it's nothing to do with you is it!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Mish said:


> Why do you feel you even have to do anything?
> 
> It's really none of your business, none more than finding out the woman in the petrol station is a convicted murderer. Yes he is a dirty peado but he has been convicted and served his sentence. He is now trying to rehabilitate and reintegrate with the community. It's not as if you have caught him working at the local nursery.


I would see it as any parents business mate. If someone like that is within your local community and you know, its a different kettle of fish. Being convicted of murder is not the same as as being a peado IMO. I can comprehend how murder can take place in certain situations in society but not developing and acting on feelings aimed at children. Its hard to say what to do in OP's situation but I would say weigh up what you have to lose in the choices you can take. Don't tarnish yourself for scum. Don't get caught.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

give him a fckin lifetime prescription of Deca, that'll stop him from using his weener again.

As for doing anything about it, you dont have to, his life is already over believe me.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

woooaaaaahhhhh wo wo hold on a bloody min here lets look at some facts shall we? The man has forever ruined a young girls life she will probably and most likely struggle with it for the rest of her life. He has basically made the rest of that little girls life a living hell she will never forget or fully recover from it, he might as well have killed the poor girl cause he has already killed her inside. monsters like him deserve to die cause imo rape not to mention child rape is worse then actually killing the person, murder? Hes already killed her.


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

it's not his place to "do" anything the police have "done" something hence why he's already be convicted.

Knowing who he is etc fine keep him on your radar but starting some kind of witch hunt or kicking his head in is pointless and nothing to do with the OP


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Or, even more dangerous to the local criminal...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> Or, even more dangerous to the local criminal...


lol who the hell is that, ive seen him before.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> woooaaaaahhhhh wo wo hold on a bloody min here lets look at some facts shall we? The man has forever ruined a young girls life she will probably and most likely struggle with it for the rest of her life. He has basically made the rest of that little girls life a living hell she will never forget or fully recover from it, he might as well have killed the poor girl cause he has already killed her inside. monsters like him deserve to die cause imo rape not to mention child rape is worse then actually killing the person, murder? Hes already killed her.


A lot of child sex abuse victims go on to leading normal and successful lives.

I know what you mean and I know it is not your intention, but I believe this type of stigma makes things far worse for the victims. She may be living a very happy life now, so she may be grateful to be alive. There are far too many variables to assume a csa victims life is forever ruined, even more so to assume they may as well be dead.

Those types of assumptions make victims never want to disclose their abuse. Of course in many cases it can ruin lives though...

I don't mean to come across as a d1ck, I know what you mean, but just dislike this types of thought


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> woooaaaaahhhhh wo wo hold on a bloody min here lets look at some facts shall we? The man has forever ruined a young girls life she will probably and most likely struggle with it for the rest of her life. He has basically made the rest of that little girls life a living hell she will never forget or fully recover from it, he might as well have killed the poor girl cause he has already killed her inside. monsters like him deserve to die cause imo rape not to mention child rape is worse then actually killing the person, murder? Hes already killed her.


Im with you mate

I know her personally, her dreams are dark and scary, at night she sleeps with the light on. She started wearing black clothes and listening to gothick death metal, during the days she sits in her rocking chair stairing motionless out of her window, day dreaming of the tottal destruction of mankind.

Her soul is an evil shadow of her former self ....

People dont go near her house any more, they fear her


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> I think this is him actually...


No this is me:cool:


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> Or, even more dangerous to the local criminal...





andysutils said:


> lol who the hell is that, ive seen him before.


That's Russell Brand isn't it? Must be on a bulking cycle :crying:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

welbeck said:


> What would you honestly do?


well if you cant do him in yourself just tell everyone im sure some 1 will!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

BONE said:


> I diagree wth Mish totally, someone who has a sick mind and holds child porn and rapes a young person deserves all the **** they get for the rest of their lives, not just to do 4 years in a holiday camp with square meals and ps3's ect then come out and for it to be forgot about.
> 
> Their victims will suffer all their lives and so should he!!! The law is too soft on this like this.


^^^^^ THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS ^^^^^


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

nick-h said:


> it's not his place to "do" anything the police have "done" something hence why he's already be convicted.
> 
> Knowing who he is etc fine keep him on your radar but starting some kind of witch hunt or kicking his head in is pointless and nothing to do with the OP


police do fuk all but protect these people by escorting them to safety and giving them safe houses etc to live in once theyve been found out! try having 1 live next door to you when you have lil kids after theyve been convicted of raping there own 2yr old children


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

In the US they let u check for local sex offenders.

try this

http://www.familywatchdog.us/

Choose new york state

type in manhattan zip code 10001


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

not to defend paedofiles as its wrong plain and simple.

but you cant trust papers they will lie constantly. 13 year old girls are dressing like there a lot older now a days,

iv been straight up propositioned by a couple of 13 year olds on facebook and from there profile picture thought "wahey" seen there age and said "fk that"

she could of taken his number in asdas or somet then gone round his house for sex saying she was 16. that would still be a "sexual assault" even though the girl wanted it.

im from grimsby iv been offered blowjobs/sex from underage girls to buy them booze several times.

if i slept with a 15 year old thinking she was 16 i would get done for sexual assault, and the papers would plaster my pictures everywhere labeling me a "rapist" because according to the law i AM a rapist even though the girl chose to have sex with me.

so the "sexual assault" he has done could be consenting sex where the girl feels fked over when he doesnt want to be with her.

unless you know the actual story, not the newspaper clipping story the TRUE story, its none of your business. hes done his time and is now working in a PUB, not a nursery or anything.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

I seriously don't get how anyone can say leave him alone! That is totally beyond me and know for a solid fact if he was living near you and your kids, you would have the same concerns so get the **** off your high horses!!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Ukmeathead said:


> I seriously don't get how anyone can say leave him alone! That is totally beyond me and know for a solid fact if he was living near you and your kids, you would have the same concerns so get the **** off your high horses!!


you dont know the facts tho do you .....


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

people that are saying he's served his time and trying to reintegrate are quickly frankly off your head. the guy ruined someones life forever and it will always stay with her, his sentance and all the time served most likely didnt even faze him.

most likely if everyone in the village finds out he'll move soon hopefully

police do nothing to solve crimes or prevent them, if i was a parent in your village i would most likely do somethign for my own piece of mind. my friend and i done the same thing when we found out a guy has molested two young boys and been convicted of it moved in down the road from us. the guy got battered and harrased every time he stepped out of his house and was seen for the scum he is and will always be.

these people shouldnt be freed, they never learn or feel remorse but they sure as hell feel pain like the rest of us!!!!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

man_dem03 said:


> people that are saying he's served his time and trying to reintegrate are quickly frankly off your head. the guy ruined someones life forever and it will always stay with her, his sentance and all the time served most likely didnt even faze him.
> 
> most likely if everyone in the village finds out he'll move soon hopefully
> 
> ...


my ex lost her virginity at 13 to an 18 year old and it hasnt affected her one bit, she is "Technically" a rape victim


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

gycraig said:


> my ex lost her virginity at 13 to an 18 year old and it hasnt affected her one bit, she is "Technically" a rape victim


yea but im going of the assuming the guy being talked about here wasnt offered it....but took it

bringing in 'technical' rape victims is bollocks to be honest. most statutory rape cases go no where as yea it is technically rape but when they see a 13year old begging for it they dont want to waste the time.

my ex was raped, not 'technically' either so i no how it affects them and even though i dont get on with her anymore given the chance id takes the c**ts last breathe if i could


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Problem with being a Paedo is it can be a struggle to fit in ........

Sorry


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

man_dem03 said:


> yea but im going of the assuming the guy being talked about here wasnt offered it....but took it
> 
> bringing in 'technical' rape victims is bollocks to be honest. most statutory rape cases go no where as yea it is technically rape but when they see a 13year old begging for it they dont want to waste the time.
> 
> my ex was raped, not 'technically' either so i no how it affects them and even though i dont get on with her anymore given the chance id takes the c**ts last breathe if i could


how do you know he wasnt offered it, youv only got a half page cover from a newspaper. they never bend the truth to sell more papers do they ?.

wouldnt help them sell paper if they put "22 year old man sleeps with 13 year old girl who begged for it". soon as u touch a girl under 16 its rape as they cant legally give you consent. so the paper can say you raped her even if she wanted it


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Sleeping with a child 14 and under is rape regardless of consent. A bj is also rape.

Sleeping with a 15 year old consensually is sexual activity with a child, obviously without consent is rape.

This guy was convicted of sexual assault he hasn't raped her, like someone said probably slapped her bum or kissed her.

He has images on his pc so it shows he has an interest in children and it wasn't just a one off with an underage girl out on the pi$$ etc.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

gycraig said:


> how do you know he wasnt offered it, youv only got a half page cover from a newspaper. they never bend the truth to sell more papers do they ?.
> 
> wouldnt help them sell paper if they put "22 year old man sleeps with 13 year old girl who begged for it". soon as u touch a girl under 16 its rape as they cant legally give you consent. so the paper can say you raped her even if she wanted it


No it's not, a child under 15 is rape you can consensually sleep with a 15 year old and not be a rapist.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

s&ccoach said:


> No it's not, a child under 15 is rape you can consensually sleep with a 15 year old and not be a rapist.


"This is the age that you can legally have sex. The age is different in each country but in Britain it is 16. Generally if someone of or over the age of consent has sex with someone below the age of consent, it is called statutory rape. For example if you are a female aged 15 and you have sex with a male who is 17 even though you are willing, the male would be guilty of statutory rape."

http://www.visioncornwall.com/rape/underagesex/underagesex1.html

incorrect

hes in the wrong but i dont see why its anyone elses business, unless you know the full story why "sort it out" when for all we know its a scorned 13 year old who wanted a "mature" boyfriend.

WOAAHHHH didnt read the second one http://www.thisisgrimsby.co.uk/Sex-assault-lifeguard-faces-jail/story-11537918-detail/story.html , he sexually assaulted an 8 year old. disregard what iv posted hes scum, still not worth going to jail for though


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

man_dem03 said:


> people that are saying he's served his time and trying to reintegrate are quickly frankly off your head!!!!


exactly, wont be saying that if he fukd there kid!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

gycraig said:


> "This is the age that you can legally have sex. The age is different in each country but in Britain it is 16. Generally if someone of or over the age of consent has sex with someone below the age of consent, it is called statutory rape. For example if you are a female aged 15 and you have sex with a male who is 17 even though you are willing, the male would be guilty of statutory rape."
> 
> http://www.visioncornwall.com/rape/underagesex/underagesex1.html
> 
> ...


Error a 15 year old girl can constent to an older male, if arrested and consent is given its sexual activity with a child not rape!

A 14 and 15 year old can consent and the male not be charged with rape.

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2003/42/section/9

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2003/42/section/5


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

andysutils said:


> lol who the hell is that, ive seen him before.


Lol he has a few pictures on the net if him in pants with a wicked gun collection


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm not defending what he has done not in the slightest its horrible, but it is still not the OP's place or bussiness to "do something about it"

Is he going to go around to smack up every murderer or rapisit


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

These threads are always brilliant for sorting the "sociopaths" from the calm and collected, rational adult males. If I met a man who had a murder conviction, a sex offenders record, a thievery conviction, a manslaughter charge, guess what? I wouldn't touch any of them because I don't know all the bloody facts. As numerous people have said a sex offenders conviction can be anything from a serial baby rapist down to one guy who simply slapped a kids ass. Now no one would dispute the latter isn't anything other than a ****ing weirdo but really anyone who wants to kill a guy for that should be sectioned quite frankly. People who kill without all the facts are both scum and stupid... I don't defend peados but lots of people get beaten and killed because people think they've done something that they haven't. They're weirdos just stay away from them simple.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> These threads are always brilliant for sorting the "sociopaths" from the calm and collected, rational adult males.


No, it sorts out the big timing, "i'm so hard" idiots out from the rational.

Every single person in the "i'd go smack him up and make his life hell" camp is not currently in prison, and yet with a little effort EVERY SINGLE ONE of them could find themselves a local paedophile to beat up. There are tens of thousands in the UK I'm sure everyone has one within a couple miles.

They don't because they are full of ****, it's much easier to bleat about how dangerous they are and how they'd not let it go on in their neighborhood because they're so facking nails than it is to actually go do it in real life.

hence they all just bleat about it on here, and probably down the pub too.

Then do nothing.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

UK-M has its fair share of short tempered heroes, ten men, tough mans....after a while it gets boring to read all the keyboard bravery...grown mans always have something to prove to a bunch of random usernames...kmt


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> No, it sorts out the big timing, "i'm so hard" idiots out from the rational.
> 
> Every single person in the "i'd go smack him up and make his life hell" camp is not currently in prison, and yet with a little effort EVERY SINGLE ONE of them could find themselves a local paedophile to beat up. There are tens of thousands in the UK I'm sure everyone has one within a couple miles.
> 
> ...


lol beat me too it big foot!!


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

nick-h said:


> I'm not defending what he has done not in the slightest its horrible, but it is still not the OP's place or bussiness to "do something about it"
> 
> Is he going to go around to smack up every murderer or rapisit


yep

whats it got to do with you welbeck ?

nothing thats what


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Not go into his bar. Only reason i would go to confront him is if he has being over friendly to my son if not leave him


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

just seen this

OP what do u mean 'what to do'? what did u have in mind?

mentioning it discreetly across the bar? ****ing on his front door? whippin him wi ur .45?

what do u want to do exactly?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

gycraig said:


> 13 year old girls are dressing like there a lot older now a days,
> 
> iv been straight up propositioned by a couple of 13 year olds on facebook and from there profile picture thought "wahey" seen there age and said "fk that"
> 
> im from grimsby iv been offered blowjobs/sex from underage girls to buy them booze several times.


What are house prices like around Grimsby? :whistling:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Mish said:


> He's pulling a f*ckin pint for a grown man, he's hardly getting his jollies off!
> 
> I'm not condoning what he has done. I don't see why you think you need to do something though.
> 
> ...


I got to this post and felt i had to say something, so forgive me as i haven't read the rest.

You cannot rehabilitate someone who is mentally unstable. He is not got a cold, or has had a fight with someone and stuck a knife in them, he has looked at a child and got aroused. Sort your head out. These people should be locked away for good. Every single time someone has been convicted, they have re-offended, even to the point that men of the cloth, still think they can get away with it. EVEN NOW, TODAY!!!!!

OP, Write a letter to the owner of the pub, speak to people in your village and get a petition, going.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

90% of peado's re-offend the other 10% dont get caught


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I got to this post and felt i had to say something, so forgive me as i haven't read the rest.
> 
> You cannot rehabilitate someone who is mentally unstable. He is not got a cold, or has had a fight with someone and stuck a knife in them, he has looked at a child and got aroused. Sort your head out. These people should be locked away for good. Every single time someone has been convicted, they have re-offended, even to the point that men of the cloth, still think they can get away with it. EVEN NOW, TODAY!!!!!
> 
> OP, Write a letter to the owner of the pub, speak to people in your village and get a petition, going.


I agree with this.

I'm a "live and let live" type of person. One of my colleagues was a convicted murderer and I had no issues with him and neither did any of my colleges. Once you serve your time then you deserve a chance to change.

HOWEVER, with pedophilia this is not the case. If you are wired up that way then jail time doesn't suddenly change your mental make-up. That's something that stays with you for life.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

In answer to the OP, what should you do?

Have a quiet word with the landlord and make sure all your family and friends know the story. No need to go any further.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

I had a friend who was a prison warden and he told me about a conversation he had with a peadophile about why he was attracted to children. The prisoners said "well it's like cabbage isn't it" my mate asked him what he meant and the guy said "well if you really don't like cabbage then someone telling you it's good for you, that it's wrong for you not to eat cabbage, isn't going to make you like cabbage. You might pretend to like cabbage so people leave you alone, but you'll never like it".

I thought it was quite a good example of what you're dealing with, with a peadophile.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Total Rebuild said:


> I had a friend who was a prison warden and he told me about a conversation he had with a peadophile about why he was attracted to children. The prisoners said "well it's like cabbage isn't it" my mate asked him what he meant and the guy said "well if you really don't like cabbage then someone telling you it's good for you, that it's wrong for you not to eat cabbage, isn't going to make you like cabbage. You might pretend to like cabbage so people leave you alone, but you'll never like it".
> 
> I thought it was quite a good example of what you're dealing with, with a peadophile.


Dont think i'll look at a cabbage the same way again


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Dont think i'll look at a cabbage the same way again


cabbages will bum your children


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

It might have been brocolli, it's been a while so you might want to keep them away from brocolli too.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Tomorrows Daily Mail headline:

*Cabbage turns you into a pedo*


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mish said:


> Why do you feel you even have to do anything?
> 
> It's really none of your business, none more than finding out the woman in the petrol station is a convicted murderer. Yes he is a dirty peado but he has been convicted and served his sentence. He is now trying to rehabilitate and reintegrate with the community. It's not as if you have caught him working at the local nursery.


No serious offender in this country will ever serve a "real" sentance.

And pedos can't be rehabilitated, unless you count a bullet between the eyes as therapy


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Got to laugh at the internet hard men. Like any of you keyboard tough guys would do a thing


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd knock u all out

That is all


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> No serious offender in this country will ever serve a "real" sentance.
> 
> And pedos can't be rehabilitated, unless you count a bullet between the eyes as therapy


yer cause theres not a single peadofile who hasnt reoffended ....


----------

